# Contracted Tendons



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a little doeling born on 03/17 with contracted tendons. She is walking on her toes. I read Jack Mauldin's info. Beginning to think about splinting, but not sure where the splints should go or what to use. I don't see much improvement. I did give her a shot of BoSe and also a dose of A&D (Cod Liver Oil) the day she was born. Advice?


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I would give her some more BoSe and give her a few more days as I had 1 born this way and he straightened out after a few days. Thats what I did was she a multiple? sometimes when they are this does happen.


----------



## Pairaka (Jan 12, 2008)

I had one born with this (I had it confused with something else) and I gave Selenium/E oral gel for 2 days and Vit E (capsules) for 4 days. I also splinted with Vet Wrap and I'll tell you the truth: It seemed to help at first, to help steady her, but after about 2 days I took it off because it seemed to be interfering with her moving around. She was born on 3/11 and is almost completely normal now. A few more days and I'm sure I won't be able to tell her from the other kids. I actually saw her hopping this evening. 

-- Wendy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

use some extra Vit E capsul 400 iu also daily


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay...vitamin E daily...for how long? And just one more BoSe at 1/4 or 1/2 cc. She was born a twin to a FF, 8.3lbs. She gets around well, just turned under a little at the pasterns. Her dam is also rejecting her.  She took very quickly to the bottle though!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't split her either. Most of the time it only takes a few days and they get them stretched out. All I give is the Bo-Se 1/4 cc a couple of times.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Splinting is usually used when they are walking on their pasterns. This sounds like a mild case. The tendons will loosen up as long as she is walking on her feet. Every step she takes they will stretch a little, and the heavier she gets the faster it will happen.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

We fed her this afternoon and one leg is almost normal. I gave her another 1/2 cc BoSe and A&D. She is hungry and drank down a 4 oz bottle. I need to work out a schedule for her. Her dam will only let her nurse if I hold her collar.  Thanks for the advice on the contracted tendons. I feel reassured.


----------

